# JDBC MySQL Statement



## BigPun (18. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem. Ich schreibe momentan einen Integrationstest, welcher zur Zeit Testdaten von einem Mock holt. Getestet wird, bevor diese Testdaten in die DB geholt werden, ob Sie gültig sind oder eben nicht. Die Methode funktioniert bereits, da ich in meinem einfachen Unit Test bereits gemacht habe. 
Für meinen IntegTest möchte ich nun durch MySQL befehle bzw. Statements die Datenbank, vor dem ausführen des Test, leeren. Dies sollte am besten in dieser IntegTest Klasse geschehen....
Hat jemand eventuell eine Idee wie ich das angehe?? 

Ich bin absolut nicht erfahren was DB angeht....


MFG


----------



## tfa (18. Jul 2012)

Falls du JUnit4 benutzt, kannst du eine Methode mit @Before annotieren.  Die wird dann vor jeder Testmethode aufgerufen. Hier kannst du dann deine DB aufräumen. (Eine Alternative wäre @BeforeClass)


----------



## achillesat (18. Jul 2012)

sowas in der art:


```
String query = "delete from DB where id = ?";
```


----------



## maki (18. Jul 2012)

Sieh dir doch mal DBUnit an 
Ist genau für sowas gemacht.


----------

